# Eclipse: Hänger bei Intellisense seit Helios?



## jawa (21. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab einige Monate mit Galileo gearbeitet und bin dann als Helios rauskam umgestiegen. Seitdem habe ich es öfter mal, dass bei Intellisense die IDE für ein paar Sekunden (können auch mal 10-20 sein) hängt, bevor dann das Pull-Down aufgeht. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass mit Galileo erlebt zu haben. Ist das auch anderen aufgefallen? Hat einer eine Idee, woran es liegt bzw. was man da machen kann (habe gestern auch mal die aktuellen Updates von Eclipse installiert, aber das Problem tritt immer noch auf).

Tschüss,
Jawa


----------



## reno (23. Nov 2010)

Hi jawa,
das selbe Symptom tritt bei mir auf meinem Rechner auf Arbeit auch auf (daheim nicht), weiß aber auch noch nicht warum. Dann geht auch zeitweilig die CPU-Auslastung hoch.


----------



## plastikjute (23. Okt 2011)

Vermutlich bin ich zu blöde, aber die Arbeit mit diesem Eclipse nervt gewaltig. ueh:

Bei mir hängt die Intellisense nicht bloß, sondern ich muss jedesmal CTRL+SHIFT+SPACE drücken, damit er sie überhaupt anzeigt. Oder ich muss gar über Edit -> Content Assist -> Java Proposals auswählen.
Dabei ist es in den Preferences so eingestellt, dass er sie anzeigt. Vermutlich denken die sich, soll er doch die API auswendig lernen, der Depp! (Die Tussi über mir hämmert auch schon wieder den ganzen Sonntag auf dem Parkettboden herum, als würde sie ne Tischlerwerkstatt betreiben! )


----------

